# Getting the mill up on leveling feet



## sasanifab (Mar 29, 2021)

I have had my mill sitting on the floor shimmed for the past 5 months and decided to get the mill up off the floor. This is what I came up with 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CootaStew (May 6, 2021)

Looks good. I've been tossing up with just shimming my Bridgeport clone or going with the flat bar and adjustable feet. Were you having any issues with your mill being shimmed up that you ended up going this route ?. TIA


----------



## sdelivery (May 6, 2021)

In thirty plus years I have NEVER seen anyone level much less anchor a Bridgeport or a clone........
I put mine on four anti vibration pads but........


----------



## sasanifab (May 6, 2021)

CootaStew said:


> Looks good. I've been tossing up with just shimming my Bridgeport clone or going with the flat bar and adjustable feet. Were you having any issues with your mill being shimmed up that you ended up going this route ?. TIA


It improved the stability significantly. I never tried shimming it , I wanted to get it up off the floor though


----------



## Flyinfool (May 6, 2021)

I have my mill as level as I can get it. This has allowed me to use a level during setup, when I could not get at it with an indicator.
I put the leveling feet into the holes at the 4 corners of the machine base. I got big HD feet EACH foot has a 6,000 lb rating, since I wanted to lift the machine a few inches to get a better work height for me. The whole mill only weighs ~3400.
I can see those bars flexing, especially if you have a heavy part that is not centered on the table.
Look across under the machine to see if there is a visible bow in those bars already. It could be like working with the machine mounted on springs.


----------



## sdelivery (May 6, 2021)

I am sure if you look the flat bars are curved from the weight.
In the day when we leveled a manual machine we use steel wedges pounded under the bed to level the machine then grouted the base.....


----------



## MtnBiker (May 17, 2021)

sdelivery said:


> I am sure if you look the flat bars are curved from the weight.
> In the day when we leveled a manual machine we use steel wedges pounded under the bed to level the machine then grouted the base.....


Nah...did an engineering calc before I did mine. Around a thou if that even.


----------



## sasanifab (May 17, 2021)

sdelivery said:


> I am sure if you look the flat bars are curved from the weight.
> In the day when we leveled a manual machine we use steel wedges pounded under the bed to level the machine then grouted the base.....


I used 1 inch thick by 3 inch wide steel bars. I don’t notice any bending


----------



## MtnBiker (May 17, 2021)

sasanifab said:


> I used 1 inch thick by 3 inch wide steel bars. I don’t notice any bending


I used the same. Looked up some engineering calculations and deflection is a non-issue.


----------

